# How to make money with 1000 oz silver bars



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Let's start with the raw material http://www.apmex.com/category/25680/1-000-oz-silver-bars

please notice 46 cents over spot per ounce .. obviously you will also see that using a credit card jacks that up considerably to about $1.20 over spot per ounce .. so this will require some cash up front to work with.

Most the 1 oz bars at APMEX , I do business with them , but I do business with several retailers .. I'm just using their prices as an example, run between 89 cents and 1.59 or so over spot .. but there are some that run higher http://www.apmex.com/product/92483/1-oz-silver-bar-atlantis-mint-skull-bones $3.99 over spot and they sell. This product is sold out http://www.apmex.com/product/89448/1-oz-silver-bar-atlantis-mint-lion

http://osbornecoin.com/asp/page.asp?ID=1009&gclid=CIvLp96L-dACFUkvgQodd4UEzA

http://www.sunshinemint.com/

http://www.regencymint.com/coins-custom-minting/

https://www.goldenstatemint.com/custom-rounds.html

anybody with a 1000 ox bar can have a private mint make anything you want out of it .. figure $1.25 to $1.75 per ounce manufacturing costs .. a lot depends on the quantity and the design and if custom di work is needed ..

this doesn't work anytime any place .. but if you have been buying silver for a while you already know that premiums can get into the 3 and 4 dollar range even for common rounds when spot prices are low and demand is high nd retailers are running out of product .. so timing is important

back in 2008 silver and everything else crashed silver was down to about $12 spot but retail silver when you could find it was getting $4-$5 dollar premiums and as silver spot moved up over the next year so did premiums for a while as people did exactly what I am describing supply increase premiums came down and this was no longer profitable so timing is important and when the timing is good private mints are swamped with up to a month 6 weeks of nail biting pricing watching waiting for your order to be delivered. But with the cost of 50 cents over spot and a $1.50 fabrication fee + shipping to and from the mint .. a premium of 4 or 5 dollars an ounce meant $2000 to $3000 profit per 1000 ounce bar ..

this where creativity and some artistic flair comes in

http://www.apmex.com/category/73323/apmex-ammo-silver-bullets that's a $6 dollar premium probably $3500 per 1000 oz bar profit

You just have to come up with the art or idea even a common round with special art work

these are private designs http://www.apmex.com/category/25192/silverbugs-silver-rounds

this guy bought himself a silver furnace and cast his own http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121952486744?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

http://www.apmex.com/category/25795/yeager-poured-silver

got to know what you are doing have to make your own molds cuts the fabrication cost down to the cost of the electricity my physical labor but more profit

People will collect anything... the upside to this is the designs that don't sell get melted down or sent back tot he mint to make the designs that do sell .. yeah you pay fabrication costs again .. but even with that you still can make a profit ..

people stack silver and some will pay a higher premium for pretty or meaningful to them designs ..

but under the right conditions you can make some serious bucks with off tht shelf generic designs ..

or as some folks do they make the 1 oz or 5 oz whatevers and sell enough to buy the next bar to do it again .. and keep the profit in silver that they got for 49 cents over spot + fabrication costs 100, 120 eve 250 ounces of free silver depending on the premium on your product .. do this 3 or 4 times and you have a respectable stack of free silver

some folks make silver special designed for preppers and bartering

http://www.apmex.com/product/70997/1-oz-silver-round-stagecoach-fractional

https://www.providentmetals.com/snap-bullion-5-oz-fractional-silver-bar.html just $3.29 over spot 

you might have a better idea .. you design it they make it you sell it on ebay or at Christmas fairs .. ahh sellin specially packaged silver at craft fair Christmas fairs maybe next time


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting idea, but costly (for some) up front and it can be work-intensive.

It bears mentioning that Federal Reserve Notes are not money. Silver is money. So if you use the cash proceeds of your endeavor to buy more silver with the objective of getting out of cash, fine.

For far less initial outlay and no effort, I purchased ASIC scrypt miners for my computer a while back to mine litecoins ... which I use to buy gold.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

bkt said:


> Interesting idea, but costly (for some) up front and it can be work-intensive.
> 
> It bears mentioning that Federal Reserve Notes are not money. Silver is money. So if you use the cash proceeds of your endeavor to buy more silver with the objective of getting out of cash, fine.
> 
> For far less initial outlay and no effort, I purchased ASIC scrypt miners for my computer a while back to mine litecoins ... which I use to buy gold.


That one of those crypto currencies ? I haven't tried those . doing any good?

Not sure what you mean about "getting out of cash" ..please explain.. if it is what it sounds like, anybody could go do that in one afternoon.. just spend all your cash on silver or gold .and presto .. out of cash into silver.

I was advocating , if you read, lost in there somewhere .. was only selling enough so you could buy the next bad and flip it.. a perfect play would be 4 or 5 flips ending up with exactly the cash you started with and 1000 oz or there abouts of "free" silver.. it works best when premiums are high and retail supplies are low... with fabrication time and shipping, you have to be on it ready to go when the trend is going your way, Ideally you start while silver is still dropping and premiums rising .. the thing to remember is you are only selling enough to get the next bar .. so even if spot goes down some the first flip or two as long as premiums are rising you are coming out ahead in ounces.. it's all because COMEX is setting spot and that is almost completely disconnected from the premium retailers tack on to the sell price.. it is bit labor intensive .. so you have to make business decisions to take a lower profit to sell your product wholesale to a retailer .. that works to your advantage because this is all about how many times you can flip your initial investment , more then how much profit you can make off a single flip 3x 100 free ounces is better than a one time 250 ounce flip .. you can never predict how long premium stay up, because this is the very mechanism that will alleviate the retail shortage ... You have to be constantly shopping for fabricators/ independent mints, with an eye to cost of course, but also delivery time/ turn around time and THE BIG THING is if you have a creative side and think you want to shoot for those $5-$6 dollar premium collectable art fart bar unique ounce items you need to start thinking and sketching now you get a "Make America Great Again" hot round that you don't have to fight Trump lawyers over copyright fees and you can make money doing this now .. but right now skulls and crossbones and heavy eyeliner is the thing in the art bar market ARRRGH matey

The corollary is buy 90% junk when you can at a low premiums and hold.. once the retail shortage sets in, and premium go up, the premium on 90% junk will stay up the longest, because nobody can make more of it, only a high price can weaken strong hands .. there will always be enough silver at the right price.

The alternative depending on what you want to do could be when premiums are crazy high buy low premium 1000 oz bars and when all the hoopla runs it's course then fabricate them into a more convenient form when the mints are slack and looking for job work for you own personal stack I've seen people try and do that with ETF's and it worked bought the ETF's cheap, rode them up in the price rebound and then dumped the ETF's and bought physical when the premiums were low again .. but that just gets you your silver cheaper.. which is nice and all.. but flipping 1000's gets you free silver.

And as terrible as cash is to some folks .. you have to have dry powder on hand when the prices tumble. And make no mistake when the sock market crashes silver and gold will go down with it... but for different reasons . folks need liquid capital to meet margin calls .. and gold and silver in a traders portfolio is usually in COMEX PM and it is just there for he liquidity, and they will dump it to save their stocks, which tubes the PM spot price at the very time folks going safe haven in retail silver are driving demand and therefor premiums up . Arbitrage I love it luv luv luv it


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think you're misunderstanding the premiums. It's 89 cents PER OUNCE for the whole 1000 ounce bar. There's no profit to be made in melting and minting your own coins.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

BillS said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the premiums. It's 89 cents PER OUNCE for the whole 1000 ounce bar. There's no profit to be made in melting and minting your own coins.


yeah I get that except it is http://www.apmex.com/category/25680/1-000-oz-silver-bars 46 cents per ounce and fabrication is $1.25-1.75 and ounce .. You sell it for $3.00 per ounce over spot or $4 or $5 whatever the market will bear, when premiums are higher than they are now .. that happens when you get a good SHTF scare going, Y2K premiums hit about 50% spot price for some forms of silver same in 2008 .. right now for some 1 ounce'rs spot is already $5-6 bucks an ounce "art bars and charming rounds" http://www.apmex.com/search?q=reddit rounds that is a $12 per ounce over spot privately minted 1 ounce round because the guy that designed it has made a name for himself for his 1 ounce silver round designs .. you can make any thing you want on a round or bar or as I linked to, even 1 ounce 45acp cartridges ( up in the first post) solid silver won't shoot you run into a werewolf and you are SOL but folks are buying them because the are either cute or tacticool, I can't decide which..http://www.apmex.com/product/92434/10-oz-silver-bullet-50-caliber-bmg that is $4 over spot and I don't have a clue what fabrication costs would be.. and it is already somebody else's design so you can't or shouldn't rip them off .. it just shows you want clever or smart can do. I'm waiting for somebody to come out with silver poke'mon rounds or even 3D statues .. They already have Frazetta statues http://www.apmex.com/product/97596/6-oz-silver-antique-statue-frank-frazetta-the-huntress anybody have any sculpting talents? that silver is about $50 bucks an ounce and Frazetta has been gone these many years, somebody bought a license to make his drawings into statues from his estate.

Please, don't confuse what I can make money on with what you can make money on.

But here is the thing.. the more people that do this the quicker the retail shortage ends .. so please talk everybody you can out of doing this have you figured out how the PCGS grading thing can't possibly work yet? need to get on it and prove it won't work.. before I do the posts on selling stuff at gunshows .

Stuff like this is always going to be too hard to confusing too much hassle takes too much time for some folks .. that is actually the beauty of it ..


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

AmmoSgt said:


> That one of those crypto currencies ? I haven't tried those . doing any good?


Doing well enough with my meager setup to pay for the cost of electricity and the odd ounce of gold every now and then. Like everything, the price per coin fluctuates wildly. I wrote some monitors to keep track of precious metals, litecoin and bitcoin price, and how much of each that I currently have such that I get an alert if I'm able to make a purchase of .25oz (or more) of gold.



AmmoSgt said:


> Not sure what you mean about "getting out of cash" ..please explain.. if it is what it sounds like, anybody could go do that in one afternoon.. just spend all your cash on silver or gold .and presto .. out of cash into silver.


As long as folks recognize that nothing is backing our currency (cash) and that it is actually debt (a promise of future labor) and they're working with that knowledge, we're all good. But for folks who still value things in dollars without thinking about the commodity value ratio to other commodities, they're liable to get screwed.

If the objective of your silver-flipping exercise is to make dollars, that's no good. If the objective is to acquire more silver, fine. But if the amount of labor or effort required would result in lesser income than if I did some other kind of work and then used that money to buy silver, that's not good, either.

I think what you're describing in a round-about way is "buy-low, sell-high". Yes, you can tweak the product along the way according to current events as long as tooling to produce the product is cheap enough.



AmmoSgt said:


> And as terrible as cash is to some folks .. you have to have dry powder on hand when the prices tumble. And make no mistake when the sock market crashes silver and gold will go down with it...


Relative to what? Dollars? But I don't care about dollars.

As for consumables, I've got a good stash. For the record, I'm not out of cash 100% because it's necessary to use to buy consumables with. Most folks use the income from their jobs to buy the necessary stuff and pay down debt. Incidental activities of the sort you describe (or mining cryptocurrencies) can be used to actually build up wealth.



AmmoSgt said:


> but for different reasons . folks need liquid capital to meet margin calls .. and gold and silver in a traders portfolio is usually in COMEX PM and it is just there for he liquidity, and they will dump it to save their stocks, which tubes the PM spot price at the very time folks going safe haven in retail silver are driving demand and therefor premiums up . Arbitrage I love it luv luv luv it


Hey, an ounce of gold at $50,000 is the exact same ounce of gold at $100; only the value of the "$" is what has changed, right? I'd be thrilled if it dropped that low - I'd use up all my cash reserves to get as much as I could.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah totally agree with the dollar V gold thing , particularly the backing issue.. Yes love the term incidental activities to build wealth.. exactly what I am talking about

However .. where we differ is on having cash/ fed notes .. you admit to their current practicality and I like real estate as much as other commodities ..and I have two "games" I like to play... one be debt free and two have a basis cost of my silver at Zero , thru both incidental activities and judicious selling when the price is crazy high, managed to rack up a fair amount of free silver in 2008 and had my basis down to zero in 2011  but it has crept up to about $3 per ounce due to my persistent urge to add to the stack ..:dunno: And I want to state for the record that the rumors that I periodically dump out all my 90% on the bed and roll around in it is NOT true. 

Haven't tried to zero basis the gold.. figure I will practice with silver until I get it right. the PGCS thing has been very helpful with offsetting the basis price on my 90% junk which I seem to have an inordinate fondness for. 

I do confess I also do serious preps just incase the world doesn't end or shtf doesn't happen.. I would hate to be unprepared for a nice day or a good year, so aside from my normal preps I do have a diversified portfolio but I only risk what I can afford to lose if the world does end .


----------

